# Grinding day with new lem big bite #8



## Tballard169 (Feb 7, 2020)

Today was grinding day with my new lem big bite #8 grinder.  Did 40 pounds of deer and added 10 pounds of ground pork .  The first coarse grind went really quick and the grinder just ate everything I threw at it.  My second grind fine grind 3/16 inch plate  took alot longer than I thought it should have.  The auger got warm and had some meat almost cooking on it.  I was filling the throat and almost smashing the meat in with the stomper. After cleaning it up and putting food grade silicone on the auger it went alot smoother.  Also allowed the grinder to cool down.   In between grinds I did put the meat back in the fridge for about 30 minutes.    I have a 2 inch stuffing tube for the meat bags.  My stuffing went really quick and filled 40 bags in about an hour which seems good. 

I'm thinking about getting the 1/4 inch plate for the second grind. Anyone ever try the more expensive grinding knives that lemsells?


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 7, 2020)

With small grinders like this.  You need to keep the meat cold.  Well any grinder.  After the first grind put the meat in a freezer for a bit.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 7, 2020)

We keep our meat semi frozen to grind, then put it back into freezer between grinds. Also put grinder throat and auger in freezer before  hand, to help grind easier. 

Ryan


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 8, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> We keep our meat semi frozen to grind, then put it back into freezer between grinds. Also put grinder throat and auger in freezer before  hand, to help grind easier.
> 
> Ryan




How long to put the parts in the freezer for?  My next im going to put the meat in the freezer for 30 minutes


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 8, 2020)

A couple other pics


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 8, 2020)

I would put them in for as long as you do the meat. The colder things are the better it will grind.  Once you take it back out and onto the grinder wrap a towel around it to help keep it cold longer. 

Good luck
Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 8, 2020)

I put the throat, auger, and tray of my 1hp grinder into my freezer for a couple of hours at least, I do the tank to my sausage stuffer overnight. Ground meat has to stay as cold as possible at all times to avoid bad stuff beginning to form, meat cooties! RAY


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 9, 2020)

So I don't really need a bigger grinder like the #22 big bite?   My buddy got it in my head that I should of got the 22 like he has even though he started with a #8.  I obviously learned what I did wrong with the first time using mine.  I'm definitely going to part the parts in the freezer on my next grind. And in the meat in the freezer in between grinds..

Anyone ever try the Premuim Salvinox Stainless Steel blades that LEM sells on their site? Would that make for better second grind? Or not not worth the extra 8-10 bucks?


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 13, 2020)

I decided to return the #8 and upgraded to the #12!  Mainly returned the 8 cause it got hot.

This #12 is a beast!!! Grinded 25 pounds of deer in 5 minutes and my second grind using a 6mm plate was only 10 minutes!  I did put the grinding parts in the freezer for a couple hours prior to grinding and also put the meat in freezer as well!!! 

I went with the 12 cause I figured the 22 was just to big for me.   Ended up picking it for 360 at fleet farm cause I saved 10% for getting their credit card. Will be paying it off when I get the bill.. And they also matched home Depot price.  Very happy with this unit!


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 14, 2020)

I got the #12 and the 25# mixer for it this year. Both work great.

Lesson learned, you can over freeze your meat with these stronger motors. It literally pushed frozen chunks through the 1/8" plate and didn't grind them all. Had to let it warm and regrind it.


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 15, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> I got the #12 and the 25# mixer for it this year. Both work great.
> 
> Lesson learned, you can over freeze your meat with these stronger motors. It literally pushed frozen chunks through the 1/8" plate and didn't grind them all. Had to let it warm and regrind it.







Yeah there is a big difference between the 8 and the 12. Really glad I have the 12


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 15, 2020)

I was surprised. I figured bigger better tools meant better work. Not learning how to use the bigger better tools. Although is fixed the "I think I am going to break the small grinder I have."


----------



## Tballard169 (Feb 15, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> I was surprised. I figured bigger better tools meant better work. Not learning how to use the bigger better tools. Although is fixed the "I think I am going to break the small grinder I have."







I put the grinding parts in the freezer for a couple hours before I started.....only had the meat back in the freezer 30-40 minutes between grinds.  Took the meat out of the fridge on the first grind.


----------

